# GIFs of Baton on TV - Adrianne Palicki on Marvel Agents of SHIELD



## Stickgrappler (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a project of making Animated GIFs of the Baton in TV and Movies.


This past Tuesday night on Marvel Agents of SHIELD, Adrianne Palicki appeared as Agent Bobbi Morse and yep you guessed it, she used batons! I made 6 GIFs of her in action.

















Enjoy 4 more here:


GIFs of Adrianne Palicki as Bobbi Morse from Marvel Agents of SHIELD S02E05 (Baton in TV) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------

